# alternative Knoten für DÜNNE nanofil (Schnur an Schnur)



## sbE (4. Dezember 2011)

hi,

vorab erstmal entschuldigung für einen weiteren nanofil-thread, aber die bestehenden threads sind megalang und triften inzwischen vom thema ab. außerdem habe ich ein ganz bestimmtes anliegen zum thema nanofil...

ich habe mir nun auch die nanofil geholt...in 0,006 zum bafo-angeln (für nächstes jahr). wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, müsste das die 6lb-schnur sein. ich habe gerade versucht die schnur zu knoten...und zwar die direktverbindung mit meinem fc-vorfach. die direktverbindung bevorzuge ich beim bafo- und jerkbait-angeln.

mal abgesehen davon, dass das knoten an sich mit dieser hauchdünnen leine schon recht anspruchsvoll ist, reißt bei mir beim zugtest die schnur relativ schnell am knoten. knote ich den empfohlenen doppelten albright reißt das nanofil am knoten, knote ich meinen "jerkbait-knoten", den alberto knot (oder auch crystal knot genannt), dann reißt das 6lb fc-vorfach am knoten...und beide bei gar nicht so großem zug (fest mit hand angezogen). 

für die bafo-angelei habe ich bisher auf eine geflochtene power pro in 5 lb gesetzt und habe diese immer mit dem doppelten grinner am fc-vorfach befestigt. das hielt bisher bombenfest. 

vor lauter verzweiflung habe ich nun auch den doppelten grinner zum verbinden benutzt. dabei habe ich das vorfach mit 8 windungen und die nanofil mit 12 windungen geknotet. was soll ich sagen...das hält auf den ersten blick prima! beim zugtest mit der hand habe ich gezogen wie ein mann und mir gleich mal mit der nanofil in die hand geschnitten. so ähnlich kenn ich das auch von meiner power pro (nur mit weniger schmerzen). 

mich wundert halt nur, dass der empfohlene doppelte albrigt bei mir sowas von durchfällt!? ...könnte mir vorstellen, dass dieser knoten grundsätzlich besser für die dickeren nanofil-schnüre ist, da diese nicht so sehr  einschneiden.

was habt ihr für erfahrungen mit der knoterei der *dünnen* nanofil-schnüre??


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: alternative Knoten für DÜNNE nanofil (Schnur an Schnur)*

Versuch es mal mit dem "Palomar". Komme damit,allerdings mit etwa stärkeren Schnüren am besten zurecht.


----------



## Andal (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: alternative Knoten für DÜNNE nanofil (Schnur an Schnur)*

Uni-zu-Uni - Knoten, oder auch gegeläufige Stopperknoten.

Dazu bindest du jeweils mit der einen Schnur einen Stopperknoten aquf die andere und umgekehrt. Zugezogen gleiten die Stopper gegeneinander und die Verbindung hält, ohne dass es sich um einen wirklichen Knoten handelt. Es kann nichts durchrutschen, oder sich durchschneiden.


----------



## sbE (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: alternative Knoten für DÜNNE nanofil (Schnur an Schnur)*

@j.breithardt

einen palomarknoten für eine schnur-an-schnur-verbindung??


@andal

wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist der doppelte uni genau das gleiche wie der doppelte grinner. wie sind deine erfahrungen damit, speziell bei nanofil? und mit wieviel windungen knotest du?

...wie ich schon geschrieben hatte nutze ich den doppelten grinner (bzw. uni) schon länger (außer beim jerken) und bin sehr zufrieden damit. doch berkley empfiehlt für nanofil ganz gezielt den doppelten albright.


----------



## Andal (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: alternative Knoten für DÜNNE nanofil (Schnur an Schnur)*

Die gegenläufigen Stopperknoten binde ich seit eh und je mit jeder Schnur. Fünf Windungen, das hält bombenfest.

Die Nanofil habe ich noch nie in der Hand gehabt. Aber die ist auch bloss eine Schnur. Warum sollte es da nicht gehen. Berkley empfiehlt im Übrigen viel, wenn der Tag lang ist. Einen doppelten Albright für eine 0,06er Schnur ist doch Uhrmacherarbeit. Zumal dieser Knoten, wie auch der ähnliche Biminitwist, für die richtig dicken Hochseeleinen entwickelt wurde.

Wozu braucht man überhaupt eine Schnur, bei der Durchmesser und Tragkraft Phantsiewerte sind, die unter Zug platt wird und bei der die gängigen Knoten alle versagen?


----------



## sbE (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: alternative Knoten für DÜNNE nanofil (Schnur an Schnur)*

na das ist ja jetzt wenig hilfreich wenn sich jetzt hier leute melden, die noch nie die nanofil in der hand hatten. ich dachte der thread wär ziemlich eindeutig geschrieben. :-/

okay...ich antworte trotzdem mal...



Andal schrieb:


> Die Nanofil habe ich noch nie in der Hand gehabt. Aber die ist auch bloss eine Schnur. Warum sollte es da nicht gehen.



nanofil ist weder geflochten, noch mono. und wie du weißt gibt es bereits zwischen mono und geflochten zum teil deutliche unterschiede beim knotenbinden...nanofil mischt hier die karten nochmal neu. denn die schnur ziemlich steif, sehr glatt und in dieser stärke so dünn, das man damit tomaten schneiden kann. 



Andal schrieb:


> Berkley empfiehlt im Übrigen viel, wenn der Tag lang ist. Einen doppelten Albright für eine 0,06er Schnur ist doch Uhrmacherarbeit.



stimme beidem uneingeschränkt zu. zumal ich zweiteres schon eingangs erwähnt hatte.



Andal schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man überhaupt eine Schnur, bei der Durchmesser und Tragkraft Phantsiewerte sind, die unter Zug platt wird und bei der die gängigen Knoten alle versagen?



damit man beim ul-fischen leichte köder weiter werfen kann.

hmm...phantasiewerte? ich habe noch nichts gegenteiliges gelesen und ich habe sie auch nicht nachgemessen, aber die schnur ist ganz einfach megadünn...ein bruchteil einer vergleichbaren monofilen oder geflochtenen. die tragkraft wird sich noch zeigen, aber von den 6 lb wird sie vom gefühl her nicht weit weg sein (nach ersten einfachen zugtests im vergleich zur powerpro).


----------



## sbE (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: alternative Knoten für DÜNNE nanofil (Schnur an Schnur)*

ok...jetzt habe ich den thread selbst off topic "geschickt" und mich auf eine blödsinnige grundsatzdiskussion eingelassen. 

eine bitte:
...weitere posts bitte nur noch von nanofil-käufern die etwas sinnvolles beitragen können. ein erfahrungsaustausch interessiert mich hier wirklich brennend.


----------



## Andal (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: alternative Knoten für DÜNNE nanofil (Schnur an Schnur)*

Sehr schön.

Wenn du nicht begriffen hast, dass die von mir empfohlene Verbindung gar kein wirklicher Knoten ist, wo sich die Schnüre zerschneiden können und wenn du glaubst, dass du hier nach gutdünken das Wort verbieten kannst, dann beantworte, oder erabrbeite dir deine Antworten auf zukünftigen Fragen selber.


----------



## Aurikus (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: alternative Knoten für DÜNNE nanofil (Schnur an Schnur)*

Also, habe die Nano in 0.12 und kann Dir nur empfehlen, wenn möglich, die sch**** Schnur wieder umzutauschen!!
Falls es nicht möglich ist, dann schmeiss Sie lieber weg (was ich gemacht hab), bevor Dir noch der Fisch des Lebens abreisst!!!!:r
Ob der empfohlene Knoten, wie doppelter Albright, oder doppelter Grinner(nicht empfohlen ausser in einem Bericht der Fisch & Fang)...alles ist Bullshit. 
Jedenfalls hält bei mir Keiner absolut bombenfest. Entwerder die Schnur rutscht wieder durch, reisst am Knoten, oder knapp drüber!!!
Hinzu kommt auch noch, dass der Abrieb extrem hoch ist, die Schnur drallt wie bekloppt, nimmt so ziemlich sofort die Farbe des Gewässers an und ist nach kürzester Zeit fasenweise komisch rau, womit die hochgelobte Glätte der ach so tollen Nano dahin ist. Somit auch die weiten Flugeigenschaften!!!#q

Ich muss *Andal* recht geben. Die Schnur wird platt wie Papier. Unter Zug, oder schon beim binden. Die Tragkraftwerte sind für den Ar***. Wie man meinem Bericht ja entnehmen kann!!!

Einer meiner Händler ist auch der Meinung, dass Sie, so wie sie derzeit ist, ganz schnell wieder vom markt ist. Vieleicht haben ja Einige bessere Erfahrungen damit gemacht, aber ich kann Dir nur mit *dringlichkeit* davon abraten, Sie zu fischen!!!
#d#d#d#d

Gruß Aurikus


----------



## sbE (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: alternative Knoten für DÜNNE nanofil (Schnur an Schnur)*

hmm...das klingt nicht so gut. 

zum knoten...

wie schon geschrieben ist der doppelte albright bei mir mit pauken und trompeten durchgefallen...3 mal gebunden, 3 mal beim händischen zugtest am knoten gerissen. 

der doppelte grinner (@andal: auch als doppelter uni bekannt |uhoh mit genügend windungen scheint erstmal gut zu halten...mit der hand habe ich die verbindung nicht zum reißen gebracht (was bei schnüren mit so wenig tragkraft ja schonmal nicht schlecht ist). von daher würde ich erstmal darauf setzen und von der wahrscheinlichkeit her kommt der ast des lebens früher als der fisch des lebens.  ich hoffe ich werde meinen spruch im frühjahr nicht bereuen und im fall der fälle mit einem blauen auge davon kommen...


zur "plattheit"...

das bin ich eigentlich bereits gewohnt, denn die 5lb von power pro ist auch platt (ganz im gegensatz zu der 10 oder 15 lb). und auch wenn die nanofil platt werden sollte, dann bestimmt nicht in dem ausmass wie die power pro.


in der summe sind deine erfahrungswerte aber wirklich ehr ernüchternd...denn wenn jetzt noch die aufgerauhte oberfläche dazukommt und ein starker drall, dann weiß ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht wie lang die schur auf meiner rolle bleiben wird. ich werde es aber auf einen versuch ankommen lassen und mir meine eigene meinung dazu bilden....und zwar immer mit einer ersatzspule power pro in der angelweste...


----------



## Aurikus (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: alternative Knoten für DÜNNE nanofil (Schnur an Schnur)*

Ich bin mir sicher, dass das "platt" werden der Schnur auf jeden Fall auch ein Grund ist, dass Sie kurz über den Knoten reisst!!
Nochmals zu den Knoten... Der doppelte Grinner war auch nicht wirklich verlässlig. Dazu sei noch erwähnt, dass man zu Hause im Warmen den Knoten natürlich besser hinbekommt. Aber geh mal angeln und versuch das Ganze mal bei starkem Wind und mit kalten Fingern. Ein wahrer Graus!!!!
Und es kann sich an dieser Stelle keiner von freisprechen, dass es um ein vieles schwieriger ist. Und das schon mit normalen Geflecht!!!!

Aber es ist wahrscheinlich, nein, sogar mit absoluter Sicherheit dass Beste, wenn Du Deine eigene Erfahrung damit machst. Und vergiss Deine E-Spule bloß nicht#6!!!

Ich freue mich jetzt schon über die Berichterstattung, insofern Sie auch kommen wird!!!!|kopfkrat

Gruß Aurikus


----------



## Parasol (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: alternative Knoten für DÜNNE nanofil (Schnur an Schnur)*

Hallo,



			
				Aurikus;3497707........ Der doppelte Grinner war auch nicht wirklich verlässlig..........[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> diese Aussage kann ich nicht verstehen. Als Schnurverbindungsknoten kenne ich keinen besseren. Wie Andal bereits schrieb, kann der Knoten weder die Schnur zerschneiden noch sich aufziehen, da keine Kräfte in dieser Weise wirken. Deswegen binde ich diesen K. nie mit mehr als 5 Windungen und hatte noch nie Probleme damit.


----------



## Aurikus (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: alternative Knoten für DÜNNE nanofil (Schnur an Schnur)*



Parasol schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> diese Aussage kann ich nicht verstehen. Als Schnurverbindungsknoten kenne ich keinen besseren. Wie Andal bereits schrieb, kann der Knoten weder die Schnur zerschneiden noch sich aufziehen, da keine Kräfte in dieser Weise wirken. Deswegen binde ich diesen K. nie mit mehr als 5 Windungen und hatte noch nie Probleme damit.




Hast Du denn auch die Nanofil drauf??
Mit einer "normalen" Geflochtenen benutze ich den Knoten selbstverständlich auch, weil´s dafür in meinen Augen keinen besseren gibt. Aber eben nicht bei der Nanofil!!!!


----------



## Parasol (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: alternative Knoten für DÜNNE nanofil (Schnur an Schnur)*

Hallo,



Aurikus schrieb:


> Hast Du denn auch die Nanofil drauf??
> Mit einer "normalen" Geflochtenen benutze ich den Knoten selbstverständlich auch, weil´s dafür in meinen Augen keinen besseren gibt. Aber eben nicht bei der Nanofil!!!!



nein, ich fische die Tournament 8-Braid. Diese ist sehr weich und glatt. Da die Physik beim doppelten Grinner (doppelten Uni) den Knoten nicht belastet, spielt m.E. die Schnur keine Rolle.


----------



## Aurikus (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: alternative Knoten für DÜNNE nanofil (Schnur an Schnur)*



Parasol schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> nein, ich fische die Tournament 8-Braid. Diese ist sehr weich und glatt. Da die Physik beim doppelten Grinner (doppelten Uni) den Knoten nicht belastet, spielt m.E. die Schnur keine Rolle.



Da irrst Du Dich in meinen Augen gewaltig!! 
Kauf Dir die Nanofil und wenn Du dann immer noch die Selbe Meinung hast, kannst Du meine Aussage von mir aus nochmal in Frage stellen!!
Die Nanofil hat nix mit einer normalen Geflochtenen zu tun!!
Lies Dir mal Alles über die Nanofil hier im AB, oder sonst wo durch, dann hast Du eventuell einen Eindruck davon!!!


----------



## spin-paule (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: alternative Knoten für DÜNNE nanofil (Schnur an Schnur)*

Hallo zusammen,
habe bei der Verbindung der 0.08er Fireline zum 0,16er monofilen Vorfach die "einschneidende" Knotenfrage durch die Zwischenschaltung eines Pitzenbauerringes gelöst. Beide Schnüre an den Ring geclincht (geflochtene ggf. doppelt). Hält sicher.
Habe bisher noch keine "Nono-Schnur" in der Hand gehabt - aber vielleicht ist o.g. Lösung eine Alternative, da sich die Problematik ähnlich anhört.

Gruß
Paul


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: alternative Knoten für DÜNNE nanofil (Schnur an Schnur)*



sbE schrieb:


> @j.breithardt
> 
> einen palomarknoten für eine schnur-an-schnur-verbindung??
> 
> ...


 

Hallo sbe,

hast natürlich recht.Habe zu flüchtig gelesen.:m


----------



## Aurikus (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: alternative Knoten für DÜNNE nanofil (Schnur an Schnur)*

Sind das die Ringe, die zum Fliegenfischen benutzt werden??

Generell ein guter Gedanke. Aber da der von Berkley empfohlene Knoten für ein Wirbel auch nicht bombenfest ist, glaube ich, dass man da auch Probleme bekommt!!??


----------



## Aurikus (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: alternative Knoten für DÜNNE nanofil (Schnur an Schnur)*

Mal einen Link zum Thema!!

http://www.fischundfang.de/var/plai...ger-DE/Die-besten-Nanofil-Knoten_lightbox.jpg


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: alternative Knoten für DÜNNE nanofil (Schnur an Schnur)*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Mal einen Link zum Thema!!
> 
> http://www.fischundfang.de/var/plai...ger-DE/Die-besten-Nanofil-Knoten_lightbox.jpg


 


Hallo Aurikus,#h

ich werfe noch mal den von mir leider an falscher Stelle empfohlen "Palomar" ins Spiel.:m
Zumindest in "0,15" er Durchmesser hat er mich in gut 3 Mon.
noch nicht im Stich gelassen.


----------



## Aurikus (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: alternative Knoten für DÜNNE nanofil (Schnur an Schnur)*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Aurikus,#h
> 
> ich werfe noch mal den von mir leider an falscher Stelle empfohlen "Palomar" ins Spiel.:m
> Zumindest in "0,15" er Durchmesser hat er mich in gut 3 Mon.
> noch nicht im Stich gelassen.



hi j.Breithardt,
soviel ich weiss, wird der "Palomar" beim Dropshot eingesetzt, um den Haken in die gewünschte waagerechte Position zu bringen und nicht zur verbindung zweier Schnüre, oder??

Alternativ wäre noch der doppelte Blutknoten einer, der funzen könnte. Das Problem bei *Allen* Knoten ist aber meines Erachtens immer, dass die "Nanofil" wieder durchrutscht, oder aber beschädigt wird. Sprich, dünn wie Papier und somit geschwächt!!

Benutzt Du denn die Nanofil???


----------



## Harry-aus-MA (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: alternative Knoten für DÜNNE nanofil (Schnur an Schnur)*

Hallo Gemeinde,

vorgestellt hab ich mich bis jetzt noch nicht....Schande!

Ich... der (oder ein) Harry aus Mannheim fischt bevorzugt am Rhein und das seit einigen Wochen mit der 17er nanofil.

Bisher knote ich sie mittels Albrightknoten an mein FC. Dabei aber mit einem einfachen und keinem doppelten Albrigt.
Da Niedrigwasser hat seinen Preis. Der äußert sich in meinem Fall in einer vergleichsweise hohen Frequenz an Hängern. Grund? Entweder Unvermögen oder eben doch nur viel Geraffel unter Wasser.
Es kostet mich eber jedes Mal Überwindung meinen GuFi oder auch mal Wobbler an Vater Rhein abzugeben.
Wie gelernt die Spule in der Hand und gerade und stetig gezogen.
Und bisher immer ist die Schnur im Bereich des Vorfachs gerissen - nie direkt vor oder hinter dem Knoten.
Tip: zum Knoten ist ne Holzwäschklammer hilfreich. Einfach ans Ende der Nano und 12x Karusellfahren - ferdisch.


----------



## sbE (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: alternative Knoten für DÜNNE nanofil (Schnur an Schnur)*

danke erstmal für die rückmeldungen. der tipp mit dem ring ist nicht schlecht, allerdings nichts für mich, da ich eine verbindung von hauptschnur und vorfach brauche, welche ohne widerstand durch die rutenringe läuft. gerade beim angeln im bach oder fluss in engem gelände passierte es oft genug, dass mir früher der knotenlosverbinder oder wirbel in den obersten rutenring geknallt ist. da bin ich dann sehr schnell ein freund vom doppelten grinner geworden.

und den normalen albright kann ich auch nochmal probieren, allerdings kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass es schon ein deutlicher unterschied ist, ob ich eine 0,17er oder 0,06er nanofil knote. ich denke ich bleibe dennoch erstmal beim doppelten grinner, denn der ist auch unter schwierigen bedingen (kalt) auch mit hauchdünner schnur super zu binden.

das traurige ist eigentlich das ich offenbar nicht der einzige bin, der mit den von berkley empfohlenen knoten zum teil massive probleme hat. das kann es doch wohl nicht sein!? zumal es offenbar bessere altbekannte knoten gibt, als die die empfohlenen werden.

schon sehr komisch.... 

ich würde mich ja echt mal freuen, wenn sich hier jemand meldet der die 0,04er, 0,06er oder 0,08er erfolgreich mit dem doppelten albright binden kann.


----------



## teli (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: alternative Knoten für DÜNNE nanofil (Schnur an Schnur)*

Betrifft Fluorocarbon-Geflecht, der einzige der bei mir hält ist der *Slim Beauty          verbesserter *(http://www.angelknotenpage.de)*. *
Da ich eben Geflecht-Geflecht verbunden habe, nutzte ich den *Grinner        doppelter *(http://www.angelknotenpage.de), allerdings mit gedoppelter Schnur. Vielleicht ist das noch ein Gedanke...


----------



## sbE (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: alternative Knoten für DÜNNE nanofil (Schnur an Schnur)*

Dann will ich auch nochmal ein Feedback geben, da ich nun die letzten Monate wieder viel auf BaFo unterwegs war.

Eines vorwerg...die Nanofil (0,06er) ist inzwischen wieder runtergeflogen. Die Schnur raut sich wahnsinnig schnell auf (ich bin vorzugsweise in Bach und Fluss unterwegs) und in die Geschichte mit den Knoten ist auch nie wirklich Ruhe eingekehrt...mal hielten die Knoten ganz gut (Zugtest per Hand war ok), ein anderes mal riss der gleiche Knoten sofort ohne dass ich groß Spannung aufgebaut hatte. Gerade als es noch kälter war und die Hände dementsprechend steif bin ich fast wahnsinnig geworden. Schließlich ist mir auch irgendwann mein Lieblings-Frühjahrs-Wobbler (2 gr) beim Auswurf (!) davongeflogen...keine Ahnung warum, wahrscheinlich hatte die Schnur irgendwie irgendwo einen "wegbekommen". 

Also musste Plan B her, da ich ehrlich gesagt von der Leichtigkeit bzw. Wurfweite der Nanofil wirklich sehr angetan war. Ich startete ein (zugegeben sehr teures) Experiment mit der Stroft GTP R04 (0,09/3kg). Die Schnur ist extrem teuer (100 Meter=78 €)...aber ich wollte unbedingt wissen wie sich das gute Stück im Vergleich zur nanofil macht. Ich habe mir 50 Meter gekauft (reicht für den Bach) und was soll ich sagen...die Schnur ist wirklich klasse, sie lässt sich knoten wie alle anderen geflochtenen und sie ist ebenso leicht unterwegs wie die dünnen Varianten der nanofil. Soll heißen, *die R04 ist die bessere nanofil*...da wesentlich Abrieb- und Knotenfester bei gleichen Flugeigenschaften. Nur halt leider sehr sehr teuer. 

Irgendwann waren durch Hänger etc. die einstigen 50 Meter nicht mehr sinnvoll zu gebrauchen, das Experiment war also erfolgreich beendet. Ich bin nun einen Mittelweg gegangen und habe die dünnste "normalpreisige" Stroft GTP drauf (R1), welche auch einen sehr guten Job macht.

Ich wünsche mir für die Zukunft das von der R04 vielleicht doch etwas mehr hergestellt wird, sodass die Preise sinken. Sollte dies irgendwann passieren, bin ich sofort dabei und spule um. 

Achja, und eine etwas stärkere nanofil (0,12er) habe ich jetzt noch für's "barscheln" am Baggersee drauf, dort passt sie ganz gut, da die Knotenthematik ab dieser Stärke entspannter ist und die Schnur nicht so viel Kontakt mit Hindernissen hat (Stichwort Abrieb)...ansonsten kann sie mir gestohlen bleiben. Die Geschichte mit meinem Lieblingswobbler vergesse ich ihr nicht.


----------



## FISHHARD (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: alternative Knoten für DÜNNE nanofil (Schnur an Schnur)*

...mit Nanofil kann man gut Sachen am Tannenbaum aufhängen...aber zum Fischen is datt wirklich nix...flog gleich wieder runter nach ausgiebigen Test´s...

Gruß Fishhard


----------

